# Female urinal have finally arrived!



## JAraiza (May 7, 2012)

I wonder if anyone has done one of these?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Wearing pants could get a little precarious.:no:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Looks like men's shoes.


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

Looks like a porcelain dong.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks like that could get a little messy.
Should give the janitors some job security.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

now that looks real nasty..... very unsanitary

I can just see some sweaty fat female straddling 
one of those things with her pork chops. hanging over the sides on a hot summer day...... oh lord god 

they ought to have handicapped grab bars to hold
on with.

what a sight that would be.


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

Master Mark said:


> now that looks real nasty..... very unsanitary
> 
> I can just see some sweaty fat female straddling
> one of those things with her pork chops. hanging over the sides on a hot summer day...... oh lord god
> ...


Thanks for the visual. Just in time for dinner here on the east coast.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

It might be the best thing to come along in the plumbing industry ever but it is different and new, there for plumbers must be afraid of it and make fun of it.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

master mark said:


> now that looks real nasty..... Very unsanitary
> 
> i can just see some sweaty fat female straddling
> one of those things with her pork chops. Hanging over the sides on a hot summer day...... Oh lord god
> ...


ahhahahha !
My wife just came in my office to see what I was laughing at !


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

A female urial with a man sized footprints on floor???


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Let's get some opinions from the female pumbers.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> A female urial with a man sized footprints on floor???



Hey now....my boots would cover those prints...however, GROSS!...you just know some nasty heifers are going to try to SIT on that thing....unless you are very close, it's going to run down your leg.....just sayin'. Looks like an STD portal to me.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Let's get some opinions from the female pumbers.


 
No such thing


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Saw a version of these about ten years ago in Contractor Mag. and they flopped. I suppose somebody is giving it another try.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

The footprints are backwards. Anyone with a brain in their head knows a Woman can't pee unless she's squatted down and looking at something pleasant.

Did I give too much away by knowing that?

BTW, if you squint when you look at the picture, it looks like Princess Leia and Joe Camel (the ungulate who use to shill for Camel Cigarette's) had a love child.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> ahhahahha !
> My wife just came in my office to see what I was laughing at !


Well?

What did she say about it when she saw it?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Well?
> 
> What did she say about it when she saw it?


I was cracking up at Master Marks comments.

There is no way in Hell my wife would use that.
She wont even use a gas station john, while were traveling.
She would rather squat on the side of the road then share a seat with a sweat hog.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> The footprints are backwards. Anyone with a brain in their head knows a Woman can't pee unless she's squatted down and looking at something pleasant.
> 
> Trust nothing I tell you if you don't trust this.....but we are peeing under those houses as much as you guys are.....it's just more tragic if we stumble midstream....mud-butt.
> If I got back in the van and drove to a gas station every time I had to pee...oh....I shudder to think of the time wasted.:yes:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I worked in a building many years ago that had a couple of floor mount American Standard female urinals.

Mark


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

too many women would use it to make a bowl movement


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> Widdershins said:
> 
> 
> > The footprints are backwards. Anyone with a brain in their head knows a Woman can't pee unless she's squatted down and looking at something pleasant.
> ...


----------



## Everflow (Feb 1, 2010)

The bigger questions are if the union plumbers will join arms with the vibrator union to fight against these.


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Should put it in a special room.... maybe transgender


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

KCplumber said:


> Should put it in a special room.... maybe transgender


Naw. This will be over soon.:yes:


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Actually, come to think of it, might be a better design for Men's urinal. Maybe those scum bags that are always pissing on the floor in front of the urinals will have a harder time "missing"


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> now that looks real nasty..... very unsanitary
> 
> I can just see some sweaty fat female straddling
> one of those things with her pork chops. hanging over the sides on a hot summer day...... oh lord god
> ...



*Thanks Mark. Jeezus Criminy Christ, I'm trying to eat dinner here *


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Master Mark said:


> now that looks real nasty..... very unsanitary
> 
> I can just see some sweaty fat female straddling
> one of those things with her pork chops. hanging over the sides on a hot summer day...... oh lord god
> ...


 
LMAO:laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

*I'm poking my 'Minds Eye' out.*



nhmaster3015 said:


> *Thanks Mark. Jeezus Criminy Christ, I'm trying to eat dinner here *


Yeah, I just threw up in my mouth a little bit myself.

Having a vivid imagination can be a real killer sometimes.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> PinkPlumber said:
> 
> 
> > Trust me. I don't. Still having fun, though.:laughing:
> ...


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

pilot light said:


> Widdershins said:
> 
> 
> > Yes indeed !
> ...


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Makes me think of that scene in Moving Violations where the old lady with bad vision is sitting in a urinal in the men's room asking "why is my back all wet?"


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

ChrisConnor said:


> Makes me think of that scene in Moving Violations where the old lady with bad vision is sitting in a urinal in the men's room asking "why is my back all wet?"


Good movie BTW


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

What is it with stupid urinals for women? Do y'all really think we take so long because we have to sit? NO. It's hanging up the pocketbook, undoing the jeans, asking the person in the next stall for toilet paper, hovering while holding pocketbook because hook is missing, and one leg up to keep the door shut because damn door won't latch. After all that, get up with pocketbook in teeth while you button jeans, turn around and lift leg to flush.

Surely, you don't expect us to touch the handle. EWWWWW


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I never touch the handle with anything but my boot, and after washing hands I use a fresh towel to open door since I know most guys don't wash their hands.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Epox said:


> I never touch the handle with anything but my boot, and after washing hands I use a fresh towel to open door since I know most guys don't wash their hands.


...Who does the plumbing work at your shop?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I remember the first time I worked in a public ladies room and I saw urine all over the seat. I had to ask the store manager how a woman pee'd on the seat then she explained hovering to me. She said it was akin to men who stand back from the urinal because the last guy stood back too far and wet the floor.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> I remember the first time I worked in a public ladies room and I saw urine all over the seat. I had to ask the store manager how a woman pee'd on the seat then she explained hovering to me. She said it was akin to men who stand back from the urinal because the last guy stood back too far and wet the floor.


A good hoverer doesn't get anything on the seat. A bad hoverer should clean up the mess for the next person. I do my best to avoid public bathrooms altogether.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Phat Cat said:


> A good hoverer doesn't get anything on the seat. A bad hoverer should clean up the mess for the next person. I do my best to avoid public bathrooms altogether.


 





I know firsthand that a woman's aim is waaaaay worse than a man's........:yes: I'll leave it there. I could add more, but don't want to......


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

OK, I'm glad you asked. Most men could hit a dime from 10' away, not the ladies......


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> I know firsthand that a woman's aim is waaaaay worse than a man's........:yes: I'll leave it there. I could add more, but don't want to......


According to studies, just read the article in PM Magazine - a woman's aim is actually better than a mans (and this is standing up). September 2011. (yes, I am behind on my reading.)

"since women can always urinate standing up, without a funnel. Women actually have better aim than men. Yes, we actually study this. . . . As Professor Kira pointed out, women have good aim when urinating if they bend at the waist. The urine stream will extend between 12 and 24 inches from where they are standing."

:jester:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Phat Cat said:


> *According to studies,* just read the article in PM Magazine - *a woman's aim is* *actually better than a mans* (and this is standing up). September 2011. (yes, I am behind on my reading.)
> 
> "since women can always urinate standing up, without a funnel. Women actually have better aim than men. Yes, we actually study this. . . . As Professor Kira pointed out, women have good aim when urinating if they bend at the waist. The urine stream will extend between 12 and 24 inches from where they are standing."
> 
> :jester:


 







......:laughing:......


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

If men aim so well, why do we get calls requesting service for a leak around the base of toilet, only to tell the H.O. that their significant other has bad aim? :blink: The urine stain on the front of the bowl is a dead give-a-way. :yes:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Phat Cat said:


> If men aim so well, why do we get calls requesting service for a leak around the base of toilet, only to tell the H.O. that their significant other has bad aim? :blink: The urine stain on the front of the bowl is a dead give-a-way. :yes:


 






Well, I never said our aim was perfect........:laughing:

Probably old guys who need to pee in the middle of the night and they don't turn the light on.....LOL

See, when the ladies sit to pee, they never have to aim. The women folk don't even have to think about the stream, it just hits the target without even a thought. 

Whereas the men on the other hand, we have been taking aim all our lives. We have to aim at the toilet. We aim at urinals. When in the woods, we aim at rocks, trees, leaves, insects, etc. We even learn to write our names in the snow with the yellow stream. We aim while relieving ourselves in a bottle or jar while pretending to look for something in our trucks......if you happen to be a US Marine who has just killed some insurgents, then your are taking aim at your dead enemies for a second time....:yes:.

So you see, we have been aiming with our weenies from about the day we came out of diapers....


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

isn't this called a Herinal?? I can see the new guy walking into the women's room, seeing one of these, and then leaving and looking at the sign on the door. Heck, I can see it happening to me. Oooo, even better, you're in the women's room with multiples of these, working on one, and a woman comes in and asks if its ok to use the other one....


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Phat Cat said:


> What is it with stupid urinals for women? Do y'all really think we take so long because we have to sit? NO. It's hanging up the pocketbook, undoing the jeans, asking the person in the next stall for toilet paper, hovering while holding pocketbook because hook is missing, and one leg up to keep the door shut because damn door won't latch. After all that, get up with pocketbook in teeth while you button jeans, turn around and lift leg to flush.
> 
> Surely, you don't expect us to touch the handle. EWWWWW


Wow! It's like every time you chicks pee, you have to go through all the hassle us guys have to to poop! (Is pocketbook "American" for purse?)


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> ...Who does the plumbing work at your shop?


I do most of it. Ever hear of washing hands when done working in a bathroom,,,, public or private? We keep a bottle of GermX in the truck as well. There's some nasty Sh*t out there.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> ...Who does the plumbing work at your shop?





MikeS said:


> isn't this called a Herinal?? I can see the new guy walking into the women's room, seeing one of these, and then leaving and looking at the sign on the door. Heck, I can see it happening to me. Oooo, even better, you're in the women's room with multiples of these, working on one, and a woman comes in and asks if its ok to use the other one....


In a McD's womens room I had a woman come in and told me she would use the stall next to the one I was working in. I got out of there till the room was clear again.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

The other day I had to pee real bad I walked into the public washroom and though it was really weird that there was no urinals in the men's washroom...

So I used one of the stalls

On my way out I realized I was in the women's washroom .... LOL

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> The other day I had to pee real bad I walked into the public washroom and though it was really weird that there was no urinals in the men's washroom...
> 
> So I used one of the stalls
> 
> ...


Old fart syndrom?:laughing:


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> The other day I had to pee real bad I walked into the public washroom and though it was really weird that there was no urinals in the men's washroom...
> 
> So I used one of the stalls
> 
> ...


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That has happened to me too, but what got me is I wondered what the hell a tampon disposal basket was doing in the mens stall, then it all started to click.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

I had to rebiuld a sloan closet valve in the Women's restroom on the 2nd floor of an office building a couple weeks ago.

It was 4:35pm and the office closed at 5pm, so I hurried downstairs to the truck and grabbed my sloan bag and back up and into the restroom and started breaking out the valve.

I heard a stream of water a few stalls down and thought to myself that I'd better look before leaving if another valve was failing, but just about that time I heard a tug on the toilet paper roll 

I suddenly realized I had re-entered without knocking!

Many profuse apologies later I was able to go back in and finish, heh :laughing:


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Whenever I have need to work in a women's restroom the door is propped fully open by trash can, tool bag or whatever so that anyone approaching to use sees there is someone in there. I feel bad for all you creepers out there that feel the need to sneak in on those poor old ladies. Therapy, and eye exams, is what all of you perverts need!:laughing:


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

JAraiza said:


> I wonder if anyone has done one of these?


Never done one or seen one, but they've been around forever. I guess they keep trying them and they never catch on. 

My old-plumber instructor in first year plumbing school told us about the ones he removed from some ancient building in Vancouver. Said they were installed sometime in the late 1800's/early 1900's sometime.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

plumber666 said:


> Is pocketbook "American" for purse?)


Yep. Bag, purse, pocketbook. All the same thing. And public restrooms are a PITA. 

Tampon holders - yeah, right! They get flushed. Just trying to do my part and keep the plumbers / drain cleaners busy.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> The other day I had to pee real bad I walked into the public washroom and though it was really weird that there was no urinals in the men's washroom...
> 
> So I used one of the stalls
> 
> ...


The other day at the local wally world. a woman ran in to the mens room while I was in there. They were cleaning the womans. I guess she had to go :laughing:


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Phat Cat said:


> Yep. Bag, purse, pocketbook. All the same thing. And public restrooms are a PITA.
> 
> Tampon holders - yeah, right! They get flushed. Just trying to do my part and keep the plumbers / drain cleaners busy.


Finally! A woman that tells the truth!! :thumbup:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Epox said:


> I never touch the handle with anything but my boot, and after washing hands I use a fresh towel to open door since I know most guys don't wash their hands.


Same here. What I hate is they make eveything sensor type but have an air dryer then you have to pull the door open. Which I'll use a real small area of my shirt.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Women peeing standing up? What next, equal pay for equal work. :whistling2:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> What next, equal pay for equal work. :whistling2:


Yeah, like that will ever happen. That's why a lot of women become bookkeepers to even it up.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Phat Cat said:


> Yep. Bag, purse, pocketbook. All the same thing. And public restrooms are a PITA.
> 
> Tampon holders - yeah, right! They get flushed. Just trying to do my part and keep the plumbers / drain cleaners busy.



Menopause cured me.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

Waste basket looks full. :laughing: bet that smells nice. :laughing:


----------



## TTopPlumbing (Jun 8, 2012)

Thats just gross.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Phat Cat said:


> Yeah, like that will ever happen. That's why a lot of women become bookkeepers to even it up.


Well as we all know, we MEN are better after all. WOOP WOOP!!!:laughing:
BTW, the womens urinal looks majorly unsanitary to me.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Wonder if I could put that sticker on the back of my truck ?


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

ironandfire said:


> Wonder if I could put that sticker on the back of my truck ?



I am betting that model is not made for the bigger women out there


----------

